# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Fasle Positive for Police Drug Test after P/H's?

## BeemerPig

Hey all, I searched the forums before posting and had a question that I havent found addressed. Would the use of a pro-hormone say like 1,4 AD Bold 200 *(1, 4 Androstadiene-3, 17- Dione)* fail a test if they tested for steroid profiles at a police department? Since this compound is similar to Equipoise ? Anyone that could help I would greatly appreciate it! Or a direction to thread or post if this has been answered before.

----------


## Kennedy

Well from what I've researched they only do a 9 panel drug test and do not test for steroids in most departments however some departments do a polygraph test and if you fail it they may test for steroid use .

I'm interested in finding out about Clenbuterol as well, I've been told it cannot be detected or give a false postive.

----------


## MMA

> Hey all, I searched the forums before posting and had a question that I havent found addressed. Would the use of a pro-hormone say like 1,4 AD Bold 200 *(1, 4 Androstadiene-3, 17- Dione)* fail a test if they tested for steroid profiles at a police department? Since this compound is similar to Equipoise? Anyone that could help I would greatly appreciate it! Or a direction to thread or post if this has been answered before.


there are so many threads like this, i wonder if half this board is cops by now.

----------


## seattleironpumper

Scary

----------


## 66cobra

The only P.D. nation wide that test for AS is PHX PD. They do the nine panel and have also added the AS test now. If you draw attention to your self like getting hugh really fast you will probably be tested at any PD.

----------


## jaysunderstudy

Yeah I agree you don't wanna help the aholes out nemore than you have to. If they get suspicious just say you've been eating alota salt and are retaining water lol. Thats why you've blown up so fast lol. Idk how well that might go over tho.

----------


## jaysunderstudy

Knowing the luck, it would probably be the fattest, most unphysically fit guy that would notice and start spreading rumors around if that ever happened.

----------

